# Watery droppings



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi! Starting About 3-4 day ago Kimchees droppings have been very watery. About 2-3 weeks ago she changed cages. I don't know if that would do it. Also I used to feed her Zupreem fruity pellets but I recently changed to roudy bush like a month ago. I don't think she is eating the roudy bush, but she used to. She will eat rice, eggs, and veggies and a lot of them! Should I be worried?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I would keep an eye on them. Sounds like the change of cages stressed her out a bit. That and not eating her normal pellets may be giving her the runs. If they don't clear up in another day, I would take her to the vet. Could be a bacteria infection sneaking up on her.


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Ok. I really don't want to take her to the vet because my mom won't be happy but if it's nessesary I definitely will. But if you think it's just stress I will wait on the vet.


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

What are other signs of a bacterial infection?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Could be stress and/or sudden change of diet. How about you mix the two types of pellets together so she has a bit of both?


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you vickitiel. ?


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

You should always wean on to new foods like with all animals it can cause an upset. Slow introduction is always better. It could be she's not eating the new food at all so the poop could be watery because of lack of food intake. Starving birds tend to have watery green poops but your bird is getting some food but not enough.


----------



## EllenD (Oct 9, 2016)

How long has it been since you changed her food and/or her cage in relation to when the watery droppings started? You should always mix food to slowly transition them, this is true for any animals when changing their food, like dogs, cats, bunnies, etc. And yes, changing their cage can do it too. But it should not last over a month. 

If I read this correctly the watery droppings started only a few days ago, yet you made the changes almost a month ago? Are her droppings still abnormal?

Droppings that are watery, green, smell very badly and strong, the bird sleeping a lot more often and sleeping during the day a lot, the bird not playing with toys as usual or being very quiet all of a sudden, the bird being puffed up all the time, not eating or drinking normally, losing weight, any sneezing, coughing, wheezing, runny nose or liquid coming from her nose or mouth when she sneezes or any other time, vomiting, having a yeasty smell coming from her mouth/breath, being at the bottom of her cage, these are all signs of some kind of infection (either bacterial or fungal) or having a parasite. If she is still having watery droppings today (would be 4 days now I believe) I would get her to a certified or qualified avian vet ASAP, especially if the watery droppings are combined with any one of these other symptoms I listed above. 

Birds hide any illnesses for as long as they can, it's instinctual, so by the time they show ANY symptoms of actually being sick, they've usually been sick for quite some time prior, sometimes for a month or more prior to you noticing. This is why getting them to an avian vet ASAP is very important, as if she is sick she probably has been sick for a long time and needs to be diagnosed and treated immediately in order to be treated successfully. I know it's hard when you're young and depend on your parents to pay for the avian vet, transportation to and from the avian vet, etc., but it's a necessary part of owning any pet.

"Dance like nobody's watching..."


----------

